# [Article] Gallon & Engelbrecht: A new Pterinochilus species from South Africa



## Zoltan (Feb 28, 2011)

Gallon, R. C. & I. Engelbrecht. 2011. A new _Pterinochilus_ species from South Africa (Araneae, Theraphosidae, Harpactirinae). _Bulletin of the British Arachnological Society_ *15* (4): 121–126.

Patrick Gildenhuys kindly informed me of this new article.

*Abstract.* A new Southern African _Pterinochilus_ species, _P. lapalala_ sp. n., is described, illustrated and diagnosed from its congeners. The available distribution data suggest this species is limited to the Waterberg mountains of Limpopo Province and appears to demonstrate some degree of habitat specialisation. It represents the most southerly recorded _Pterinochilus_ species.


----------



## jbm150 (Feb 28, 2011)

Here's a pic from their FB page (hope its ok to link this...)

http://www.facebook.com/#!/photo.php?fbid=472771394810&set=pu.204401659810&theater

Good looking spider


----------



## Vespula (Feb 28, 2011)

Pretty! I like it. I wonder if it's as good-natured as it's orange cousin...


----------



## Thegloryfades (Feb 28, 2011)

Can someone please post a picture that link won't work for me

nevermind got it to work


----------



## exsitu (Mar 3, 2011)

anyone who may supply us with full content of this article (Gallon/Engelbrecht 2011)?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Thegloryfades said:


> Can someone please post a picture that link won't work for me
> 
> nevermind got it to work


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 8, 2011)

That's not the same picture, which leads me to ask, do you have some of these Peter?


----------



## Peter Grabowitz (Mar 8, 2011)

Protectyaaaneck said:


> That's not the same picture, which leads me to ask, do you have some of these Peter?


yeh.. a small breeding group... with offspring....picture will come in 1-2 days


----------



## mosca (Mar 10, 2011)

Brilliant news!!!
Nice looking T too. Is it going to stay Pterinochilus?


----------



## JC50 (Mar 10, 2011)

It is a good looking spider.


----------



## Protectyaaaneck (Mar 10, 2011)

mosca said:


> Brilliant news!!!
> Nice looking T too. Is it going to stay Pterinochilus?


Why wouldn't it?  They described it as such.


----------



## mosca (Mar 10, 2011)

> Originally Posted by mosca View Post
> Brilliant news!!!
> Nice looking T too. Is it going to stay Pterinochilus?
> Why wouldn't it? They described it as such.


Great answer, very helpful.


----------



## Zoltan (Mar 10, 2011)

mosca said:


> Brilliant news!!!
> Nice looking T too. Is it going to stay Pterinochilus?


Your question is a bit strange... Richard Gallon has been working on African theraphosids for a decade, possibly more. If he didn't think _P. lapalala_ was a _Pterinochilus_ species why would they have described it as a _Pterinochilus_? Of course no one can say that _P. lapalala_ will stay in the genus _Pterinochilus_ until the end of time, but at this moment a transfer seems unlikely.


----------



## mosca (Mar 10, 2011)

To my untrained eye I thought it had a "_Idiothele_ sp" look about it. (yes I know theres more to it than that). I was wondering what makes it _Pterinochilus_. Genus do change from time to time so didn't think the question was that odd? Apologies if I was off the mark.


----------



## Tie Black (Mar 10, 2011)

Peter Grabowitz said:


>


That spider is not Pterinochilus lapalala, its Harpactira chrysogaster.


----------



## mosca (Mar 11, 2011)

lol. That's the picture I was looking.
I was thinking more "blue foot" but can see _Harpactira_. Either way it's very nice.

However looking at this one,
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc4/68200_472771394810_204401659810_5841302_397388_n.jpg

I see the _Pterinochilus_"look". Apologies if I have caused any confussuin to the thread


----------

